# Ammo boxes and aluminum frames



## mountaingirlscout (Jul 22, 2015)

We've used metal ammo boxes on our aluminum frame for 10 years with no negative effects on the frame. 

The metal ammo boxes hold up really well too, we put a coat of paint on the outside of them every couple years to keep them looking fresh and it gives us the ability to color code so nobody grabs the groover when they wanted the kitchen box.

Never used plastic boxes, like pelicans, but have some river friends that swear by them. Too cost prohibitive in my opinion.


SD


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

put peel and stick foam on the bottom of the boxes...will help keep from tearing up your floor


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Cabelas sells a plastic version of the ammo box for $10. No experience with it.

Cabela's Universal Storage Box : Cabela's

It does say Water ' Resistant ' rather than water ' proof ' which is a little scary..


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

They send ammo in those sometimes if you buy in bulk- I'm not even sure I'd call them water resistant- there is nothing to seal the lid, its just plastic on plastic. I use one to organize junk in my car.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

I've never had much trouble with steel boxes vs aluminum frame.

A couple of thoughts for you, though:
-At 20lb or so empty, rockets are pretty darn heavy simply for use as dry storage.

-I love milk crates directly in a drop bag for many items that I used to put in a dry box or ammo can: canned goods, for one.

-I totally agree on the chaos of the big silver box. One way I've tamed them slightly is to use bulk food boxes (like when you buy Oreos, or whatever, at Costco) in the drybox as modular/customizable dividers for things like staples, spices or "kitchen drawer" crap.

- Another box tamer is that I have also started bagging groceries for meals together in the box, sometimes. It's nice to not have to go hunt for the garlic bread, caesar dressing, pasta, sauce, etc. . .all buried throughout the box. Instead, grab the grocery bag labeled "Night 2- Spaghetti". It's not quite as space efficient that way, though, so that's a downside.


----------

